# got some heat trouble!



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Just got a 9500 pro put it in and noticed its producing a hell lot of heat then i got me one of those air sucking fans in the pci slot and it worked fine and stuff but im also running stock fan on my athlon xp 3000+ ne recomends i was looking at the TT volcano 11+ or something like that i dont mind the sound cause i use a headset but i need massive airflow. the current fans in the case is one blowing in one out(both under the power suply) then i got a TT purepower with two fans in it and the one PCI slow sucking fan. well help me out ! 

ttyl

BTW: ne one got info if someone modded their case with some air duct ?

thx

PS:sry for my uber run on sentence rofl


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi,

Sounds like you have an oven there with all the fans. I wanted some clarification:

*You said: * case is one blowing in one out(both under the power suply)  

If you have any fans in the back of the case near or under the power supply, either it or they (whichever one or two or three) *must be blowing out the back of the case * or you create turbulance in your case and a negative cooling effect. I would suggest first of all to move all your back fans to pull warm air from the case and blow it out the back, and then put one fan in the front of the case pulling in cool air. That frankly should be enough, but if you want to add other things, just keep the air flow smooth without any disjuncted flow. The flow should be front to back.

Some of the volcano models are too high for some cases, so make sure it doesn't sit too high for your particular case. I personally like the Thermaltake coolers, but that is a personal preference and there are many good ones out there.

Hope some of this helps you.

Addendum: Make sure your heatsink fan is blowing DOWN and not up.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

k well, i do have two fans in the back and one blowing in and one blowing out i will go buy a 120 fan this weekend and put it in the front and switch the fans around. so then the two 80 fans in the back will blow out and the 120 one in the front will blow in. here is another question as i got a no name stock on this cpu i took an antec of my other computer but i never really tooled with the other comp cause i bought that one. it has a little copper sheet (i think its copper) under it and as it looks has never seen arctic 5 or any thermal compound stuff before. do you need any thermal compound(i dont even know what you call it) when you got a little copper sheet ? or is it optional? thx



mark3567 said:


> Addendum: Make sure your heatsink fan is blowing DOWN and not up.


em what do you mean ? the fan on the heatsink needs to be blowing into the direction of the CPU or away from it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi,

I would immediately change that back fan and you will see a difference already. I really like those 120mm fans, so if the front will take one, that is what I would do.

I only use the Artic Silver and nothing else. However, it it does the job the way it is, then don't change it...change the fans first and see what happens. I never fix anything that is not broken.

*What I suggest is that you tell us what temps your computer is reporting and then we could give you much better advice.*

If it were me, I would try first the stock fan and then if the temps are too high consider one of the aftermarket blowers like Vulcano or Thermaltake.

When we get the temps, then we shall know more about a solution.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

K my videocard is running at around 80-100* F(im not worrying about the videocard to much but i think thats pretty high). 

My processor is at 60*-70*C and in my other one(i got the same amd athlon xp 3000+ twice) it is at 34*-40*C with that antec cooler(i just took it off an old amd duron) so i think that might do the job. 

Would the copper sheet react in any negative way with the arctic silver ? sry i got some different tempmeasurers lol

EDIT:Ok i put some arctic silver on the Antec heatsink and i switched the fans in the back i gota do some more work cause i found out my frontal USB isnt hooked up right GRRR but anyway thanks so far. :wave:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

Fr4665 said:


> K my videocard is running at around 80-100* F(im not worrying about the videocard to much but i think thats pretty high).
> 
> My processor is at 60*-70*C and in my other one(i got the same amd athlon xp 3000+ twice) it is at 34*-40*C with that antec cooler(i just took it off an old amd duron) so i think that might do the job.
> 
> Would the copper sheet react in any negative way with the arctic silver ? sry i got some different tempmeasurers lol


Hi,

*You said:*  my videocard is running at around 80-100* F

Actually, there is nothing wrong with that temp iif it is Farenheit, but if it were Centigrade, that would be different.

YOur CPU at 60c to 70c is too hot. It should not go over a maximum under stress temp of 60-62c and I like it even a little cooler than that.

Hey, if the Antec works, use it...Antec makes great products.

I *would not * use both the cooper sheet and Artic Silver. You might do more harm than good if you do that. I would leave the present setup until you try the fan trick and then a better CPU/Heatsink fan. 

Change only one thing at a time until you get your result. ie: Fan turn around and add front fan.....try and see what temps.....then go for the new heatsink fan......try and see what temps.......and last, take the CPU off and remove the pad and put ARtic Silver in it.....and see what temps. When you reach what you want, then don't do the next step. That is my personal opinion.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Alright i switched my fans around in the back so both are sucking out. I put the antec heatsink on and we will see how that works for me witht he coppersheet. I will run over to the comp store today and get a 120mm fan and mount that in the front to blow in air(correct?) and then it should be done. 

Yes the videocard was at 80*-100* F ~ around there and the processor as stated in celcius (sry for confusion with two different scales)

thanks ray:

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=159165

thats the antec fan that i still had and now mounted on my 3000+ (i took it off an amd duron and put the cheap one on there)


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi,

If I were a betting person, my money would be on the fact that when you get the front fan, your temps will be fine.......well, hoping anyway. Please let us know and that way we gain knowledge so we can help someone else. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Alright i got the front fan and its blowing like a jetengine so thats good, i installed the antec heatsink(with the copper) and it also lowered my temp to 46* C. So that got lowered pretty far too, I will propably go buy a new heatsink for the CPU cause this ones basically a little bit better then stock, or maybe i will mod it a little bit by taking off the copper and putting some arctic silver on there. That will propably work the best. But over all, It lowered my processor temp(from a stock to an antec) from 60 to 46* C and my over all case temperature lowered from 100 to 80* C so its definatly a big change.

Now the whole case has two 80mm fans in the back both sucking out air, one 120mm fan in the front blowing in air and one PCI slot fan in the back sucking out air. The CPU heatsink is an Antec one and is very quiet and does the job

thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi,

You are on the way. The artic silver in place of that cooper pad will make another big difference in your temps. Nice to hear from you...keep us posted.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Alright i finaly took the heatsink and put some articsilver compound on there and its now down to 35* C when idle so i guess thats pretty good with a stock heatsink


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi,


Good????? Good????? That is more than good.....s a fantastic temperature for this cpu. So glad you made the jump to Artic Silver. 

Now, don't be a strager around here, if you see someone with the problem you had, give them a little help. That is what makes this place great.....people helping people. 

Enjoyed working with you and now will see you around the forum.


----------

